# 164" Gross 8 Point Replica Ready to ship out



## Trophy Time (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

nice buck


----------



## jimbohunter (Oct 15, 2009)

Very nice work are they 164''?


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

jimbohunter said:


> Very nice work are they 164''?


 Not even close!


----------



## Trophy Time (Feb 3, 2007)

YES, just as I stated in my heading it scores 164" gross. Comes right off the official score sheet from the scorer.


----------



## 6.5 reezen (Jan 25, 2010)

*8 point*

How much for the 164 inch 8.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## blackice89 (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks good, but I don't see 164".


----------



## lewie62 (Jan 9, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Highstrung1 (Oct 20, 2010)

This one scored 153 and it is pretty close to that replica, so yeah, 164 isn't out of the question with the mass.


----------



## deerstuffer (Oct 28, 2008)

Neither one scores over 150.


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

ship where???


----------



## Highstrung1 (Oct 20, 2010)

What does this one score?


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

killerloop said:


> ship where???


Meaning who the hell would want to buy a replica of someone else's deer. And or especially a 164"


Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Highstrung1 said:


> This one scored 153 and it is pretty close to that replica, so yeah, 164 isn't out of the question with the mass.
> View attachment 1243883


More like 130.


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

I'd like to know how all you great hunters know from this picture this buck don't score 160 + " ?


----------



## jbshunter (Oct 20, 2010)

> I'd like to know how all you great hunters know from this picture this buck don't score 160 + " ?


Dont you know that AT has the best picture scores!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## Highstrung1 (Oct 20, 2010)

jbshunter said:


> Dont you know that AT has the best picture scores!!!!!!!LOL


You can usually count on the age and dressed weight too!!!!


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Kewl


----------



## buckhunter1 (May 25, 2009)

Looks close to me. Some of you guys are way out of line.


----------



## Rage76 (May 9, 2009)

Hey fellow bow hunters pics are pics until u put those bones in ur hand u will not be able to judge a guys score,also IF, YA I SAID IF it scores 160 im sure its gross and thats what we go by Right, because NET are for fisher men!!! LOL!!


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

jbshunter said:


> Dont you know that AT has the best picture scores!!!!!!!LOL


hahahahaha oh so true!


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

buckhunter1 said:


> Looks close to me. Some of you guys are way out of line.


Agreed. Buck in my avatar went 164 and is very similar.


----------



## Highstrung1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Just waiting for the cape....


----------



## Rockyoutdoors (Jul 31, 2008)

Highstrung1 said:


> Just waiting for the cape....
> View attachment 1288120


Who's form is that?


----------



## Highstrung1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Second2nature (dan chase)


----------



## Rockyoutdoors (Jul 31, 2008)

Do you have any finished mounts on that form that you can post a pic of? Thanks!


----------



## Highstrung1 (Oct 20, 2010)

That one.








Now I need to detail it.
Still a Novice.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Highstrung1 said:


> This one scored 153 and it is pretty close to that replica, so yeah, 164 isn't out of the question with the mass.
> View attachment 1243883


.
If that thing is a 153, then the OP's deer is a 180.


----------

